# Vektoren In Illustrator CS erschaffen ?



## moy (17. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich würde gern wissen wie ich nun aus bitmaps vektoren erstelle, d.h. mit möglichst kleinem aufwand und einfach schnell. ich hab mir zwar unzählige tuts durchgelesen aber die awren alle für photoshop und da ein vektor zu erstellen ...naja. könnt ihr mir mal zeigen wie ich imm illu sowas schnell und unkompliziert machen kann ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. September 2004)

Das verhält sich in Illustrator genauso, wie in Photoshop:
Mit dem Zeichenstift nachzeichnen.

Vielleicht noch als Einarbeitungshilfe http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator/01.php

Ich hoffe, dass ich dich richtig verstanden habe


----------



## thoru (18. September 2004)

Vielleicht ist dieser Link etwas für dich, den man schon in
mehreren Thread's hier hat sehen können.


cu
thoru


----------



## nutron (22. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Vielleicht noch als Einarbeitungshilfe http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator/01.php
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich dich richtig verstanden habe  *



danke für den link, sehr hilfreich 

MfG


----------

